# Gondola Decanter



## JanelleZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello,
I am trying to find out some more information about this decanter.
The label reads: Girolamo Luxardo-Torreglia.  Product of Italy.
Sole agents: Hulse Import Co.
San Francisco Cal
I have seen some similar decanters online but I think this one might be older.

Have you seen this before?

Thanks,
Janelle



















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 17, 2019)

Luxardo decanters were imported startling in the late 1940s thou the company was stared in Dalmatia in1821.Luxardo was Italian,.and got into distilling maraschino liqueurs. most of these decanters were made in the 1950s.


----------



## JanelleZ (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks Sunrunner.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

